# My Video of the #29 Mine Engine.



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's the video I promised the other day. Without auto focus I had to set it at one distance. Hopefully it came out O.K.

EDIT: Holly Cow!! I just watched the video and realized I plugged the air supply into the exhaust!!! :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


I thought it was just my senility when I started it up for the video, and it ran counter clockwise. I always set my timing for the flywheels to turn clockwise. I remember doing this silly thing on a previos build, but it wouldn't run. I'll be replacing the exhaust with a shorter pipe. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkulrYt6hwQ[/ame]

-MB


----------



## BigBore (Mar 22, 2010)

Any way you turn it, that's one nice piece of work.

Ed


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> Any way you turn it, that's one nice piece of work.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed. I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Well now, that's really cool! Lots of moving parts to look at! I might have to put that model on my short list. Been thinking about the next engine when I'm done with the twin.
> 
> Say, I seem to remember your feeding the air supply into the twin on the exhaust side at first too, right? As did Marv. Only that engine didn't turn as I recall. That made me ponder putting a valve on the input side of my mine.
> 
> ...



Thanks Trout. Your right, it was the twin open column. I solved the problem (senility) by putting a mock muffler on the exhaust side. I already pulled the pipe (before I forget) out of the Mine, and I will either trim away half of it, or add a small disc shaped muffler to it. :

I like your new avatar, but how did ya get a picture of me at a younger age? :big:

-MB


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice engine!
She will really boogie along.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Am I goin nuts? Talkin to myself again? wheres Trouts post? ??? ??? ???


----------



## BigBore (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, that's weird. Think I'll spread some garlic around my computer...............


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very cool video MB. It's a great runner. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## putputman (Mar 22, 2010)

MB, neat looking engine. Lot of nice smooth action going on there. Clockwise/counterclockwise -- would still look good. :bow:  :big: :bow: :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic looking engine and runner. Thanks for posting that.
Not my usual kind of music but I was tapping with it. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi MB, don't ask me how but I accidentally deleted it instead of modifying it. A senior moment I think. Second one today oh:

-T


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 22, 2010)

>I like your new avatar, but how did ya get a picture of me at a younger age? :big:

-MB


Oh yah, I was hooked on Mad Magazine as a kid and the moniker "what, me worry?" always seemed to fit my attitude about life.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Fantastic looking engine and runner. Thanks for posting that.
> Not my usual kind of music but I was tapping with it. Very enjoyable.



Thanks for the compliment Zee. After waiting a good while for the radio commercials to end I started recording at the first opportunity. Not my favorite song either, so I just turn the volume down and watch the engine run.

Polka's next time? ;D

-MB


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice engine!!!----awfull music!!!!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> >I like your new avatar, but how did ya get a picture of me at a younger age? :big:
> 
> -MB
> 
> ...



Trout your typing inside the quotes, Its O.K. I do it all the time, and I have also hit the 'remove' box rather than 'modify' box on more than one occasion (don't ask for a specific count!).

I felt the same way, and still do! I still have piles of them stored away. Alfred E. was my hero and mentor. I can say that now, since you said it first! :big:

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Nice engine!!!----awfull music!!!!



Awfull? Wadayamean! Its the hottest song on the radio rite now! 

Get with it, or you'll just get old! 8)

Oh, and thanks for the compliment on my engine. 

Boy, the crowd is very picky today. 

-MB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 22, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Polka's next time? ;D



Hm...listen to polkas or watch an engine. It's a more difficult choice than you might imagine. ;D


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Very nice engine!
> She will really boogie along.



Thanks Doc! 
"She will really boogie along." 
All rite! My thinking too... Live young, Talk young, Think young, stay young!

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Hm...listen to polkas or watch an engine. It's a more difficult choice than you might imagine. ;D



No need to choose at all. I'll give you both!

You want a polka, Here's a polka Zee!

"Who stole the kishka from the butcher shop, HEY!" :big:
http://hghmusic.blogspot.com/2010/01/who-stole-kishka.html

-MB


----------



## mklotz (Mar 22, 2010)

Very, very nice, Butcher. You've done it again.

So that's what they call music in Ohio. The mind boggles. 

(Klotz's law says that the quality of life decreases monotonically. Modern music is constant proof of the assertion.)


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 22, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Very, very nice, Butcher. You've done it again.
> 
> So that's what they call music in Ohio. The mind boggles.
> 
> (Klotz's law says that the quality of life decreases monotonically. Modern music is constant proof of the assertion.)



Thanks Marv I appreciate your compliment (About my engine).

Take my advice Marv, Pull in your tongue, Shave off that messy hair, put on a pair of black denims, along with a cut off black tee shirt, go buy yourself a big bore mega cruiser (hog), jam to the tunes, and ride it like you stole it man!

-MB


----------



## rake60 (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful runner Rick! :bow:

That Ohio music sounds good to me.
Then again, here in Pennsylvania, they say we drink stuff that will make
you take back things that you didn't really steal in the first place. 

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Mar 22, 2010)

MB, she runs as good as she looks!

By the way, I don't know what everyone is talking about. I didn't hear any music. :


----------



## cfellows (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice MB. You just keep getting better & better!

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Rick, Kevin, and Chuck, thank you for your complimentary posts! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Also, thank you for dropping by during the build to see my progress! 

And, Lady Gaga thanks you for listening to her music. :big:

http://images.google.com/images?cli...result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQsAQwA

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

Boy, it sure runs nice, Rick. Lots of moving stuff going on to keep me entertained! 

I won't say anything about your tunes, man. Just that, if I could have heard the engine, it would have been music to my ears. (That's another compliment, if you get my drift.)

Dean


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Boy, it sure runs nice, Rick. Lots of moving stuff going on to keep me entertained!
> 
> I won't say anything about your tunes, man. Just that, if I could have heard the engine, it would have been music to my ears. (That's another compliment, if you get my drift.)
> 
> Dean



Thanks Dean. Its good to hear from you. It seems that you haven't been around a lot lately. I trust your working on other projects or hobbies.

I have the radio on 24/7 down in the shop. I'm afraid to turn it off and let the tubes cool! The particular (or, peculiar) music that's on at the time I shoot my videos is 'what ever' at the time. Its not planned or chosen at all. I may need to be a bit more careful in the future, to avoid the charge of the crowd carrying 'pitch forks' and 'lit torches'! ;D

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dean. Its good to hear from you. It seems that you haven't been around a lot lately.
> -MB



I post to the forum every day, Rick. Being kind of loose, I try to spread it around, but don't make a comment on every thread every day. You know how that is. Would be a full time job!

BTW, I wasn't making a crack about the music you had on, but that the sound of the engine alone would be great. I just love the sound of a steam engine. Or any engine. 



> I trust your working on other projects or hobbies.



Yep. Made Howell's little burner and a collet closer chuck for my Atlas the past few weeks. Didn't put them up on the forum, since I think they have both already been covered well here.

Dean


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 23, 2010)

MB,

I really like the way your engine looks and runs.

Some day I hope to be able to build something that complex with the accuracy required to run smoothly.

SAM


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful job MB...it runs and sounds just great...just thinking....what the perfect music would be for a mine engine ???

Very nice job on the video too!!

Bill


----------



## ksouers (Mar 23, 2010)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Beautiful job MB...it runs and sounds just great...just thinking....what the perfect music would be for a mine engine ???
> 
> Very nice job on the video too!!
> 
> Bill



Hmm, how bout:

Canary in a Coal Mine -- The Police
Working in a Coal Mine -- Lee Dorsey
Sixteen Tons -- Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I post to the forum every day, Rick. Being kind of loose, I try to spread it around, but don't make a comment on every thread every day. You know how that is. Would be a full time job!
> 
> BTW, I wasn't making a crack about the music you had on, but that the sound of the engine alone would be great. I just love the sound of a steam engine. Or any engine.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about being a "full time job". There's a tremendous amount of posting going on all day, and every day. No one could keep up with all of it.

I like it when people make cracks on my threads. Its all welcome and good fun, and it gives me the opportunity to put on some emotion (anger, insanity, intelligence, etc.), have a few laugh's, and try to out wit the hecklers. I understood what your post meant about liking the sound that steam/air engines make.

With unlimited involvement on the forum its nearly impossible to make good progress on a project. I suspect the heavy hitters have a computer right in the shop and stay involved with the forum at all times. Machining a part takes second place.

Dean, how do you do those split/multiple quotes on one reply?

-Rick


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Hmm, how bout:
> 
> Canary in a Coal Mine -- The Police
> Working in a Coal Mine -- Lee Dorsey
> Sixteen Tons -- Tennessee Ernie Ford



All good choices Kevin. How about If I add a little "SPARK"!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc_x2-rCFWI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBpFuJZpSQ&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjKTxrtitgc&feature=related[/ame]

-MB


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 23, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> All good choices Kevin. How about If I add a little "SPARK"!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvatys8vP3s&feature=related
> 
> ...



MB,

Where are these guys from?

I have never heard of them.

SAM


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Sam. That's a very good question. Over thirty years ago an old friend gave me one of their albums titled 'Propaganda'. And being the big music buff that he was at the time gave me two additional albums as gifts. At the time I liked them. I haven't seen them or listened to them in 30 years or more. I have them stored away with the rest of my vinyl collection.

It just poped into my head this morning like a lot of old memories that are beginning to surface do to old age. Must be that the older outer layer of memory cells is dying away, and exposing the younger and earlier ones :big:

I think their from England, but I'm not sure. I remember that the singer can sing in 5 or 6 languages. In my search for them using Google I found that they are still around and have a small website. Like thousands of other bands they just never made it to the top 10 in the U.S.A..

Edit" They are from LA California. The group started out as 'Half Nelson' in 1969 and changed their name to the 'Sparks' around 1974, and moved to England. 

I just went through mt older CD's in storage, and found the Sparks 'Interior Design' album. I went outside and put it in the car. I'll listen to it during tomorrows trip to the grocery store and scrap yard.

http://www.allsparks.com/

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Dean, how do you do those split/multiple quotes on one reply?
> 
> -Rick



Rick, if you want to quote multiple people, then, when you go to the reply page, you'll see the recent text from other people below the dialog box. In each person's post, at the top right of the "box" are the words "Insert Quote". Click on each post you want to reply to and it will put them in your reply dialog box.

If you just want to split one person's quote in to a number of pieces, so you can answer or comment multiple times to that one person's questions, use the quote function and copy and paste the separate topics between the words "quote /quote" (brackets removed so it wouldn't show an actual quote box). 

The quote function is above the smilies in the dialog page for typing your reply. It looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
It will put the two "quote code" words in your text. Then paste the words you want between them.

Dean


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> MB,
> 
> I really like the way your engine looks and runs.
> 
> ...



Thank Sam! I hope to see you build one someday. Its important to solder the crosshead guide together accurately. Unlike a lot of crossheads that are machined in one set up, this one leaves accuracy at the mercy of dead on accurate assembly.



			
				Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Rick, if you want to quote multiple people, then, when you go to the reply page, you'll see the recent text from other people below the dialog box. In each person's post, at the top right of the "box" are the words "Insert Quote". Click on each post you want to reply to and it will put them in your reply dialog box.
> 
> If you just want to split one person's quote in to a number of pieces, so you can answer or comment multiple times to that one person's questions, use the quote function and copy and paste the separate topics between the words "quote /quote" (brackets removed so it wouldn't show an actual quote box).
> 
> ...



Thanks Dean! I just tried it by clicking on the "insert Quote" and it worked!

Fabulous!

-MB


----------



## hobby (Mar 29, 2010)

MB,

You do exceptionally nice work, 

First,
 beautiful collection of your craftsmanship in your engines collection thread, I didn't want to post anything after that last video, I didn't want to break the continuity of how that video, was the grandfinality of that thread...Very nice video.

I like how on some engines you paint the plumbing copper tubing, it makes it look like it is part of the engine and not an after thought.

And on the engines you don't paint the copper tubing, you have a way of making it so proportionally fitting, that again it looks like it was machined into the build.

Best way to say it, is , it does not look like the engine was built, and then the copper tubing hooked up to it to get it to run.

But rather your copper tubing is incorporated into the build, and that takes talent to do.

Please don't misunderstand me,
I am in NO way downgrading engines built with copper tubing.

Your quote at the bottom :always in pursuit of perfection", your VERY CLOSE to it.

Keep up the great work. 

Stay Safe...on your vacation.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Hobby. 

I am Happy you like my work.

Thank you for the kind words.

And, I'll do my best to be safe.

-MB


----------

